# Siamese algae eater or flying fox?



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

From what I can see those are Siamese Algae Eaters (SAE). 

Upper and lower fins appear to be clear
Black stripe extends from nose thru tail
Black stripe is smooth, not ragged like a Chinese Algae Eater
Upper dorsal fin on a Flying Fox has some black in it


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

They look like my SAE.


----------



## Leafweaver (May 1, 2018)

Looks like a true SAE to me. I just picked up some as well; what a interesting fish to watch - they are truly algae eating machines. I've been researching, and another way to tell along with the ones mentioned above is that true SAE's will school together were as flying foxes wont; in addition SAE when they rest on something they kinda prop themselves up on theirs tails at an angle, and not flat against there bellies.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2015)

What algae do they eat? I have a few brown algae they didn’t touch it I think but they eat flake
Food


----------

